# Steel door jams



## PA Painter (Feb 22, 2011)

Started prepping these jams yesterday and you can peel the paint off with your finger nail. Do i need to sand to bare metal? The finish coat 
thats spec out is SW Pre-Cat. They already have about 4 coats of paint
on them from the previous contractor.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

When you peel off the prior paint...down to what? the 4th coat or the bare metal?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Substrates must be stable before applying any inital, or additional coats.
Make of that what you will...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

wwswd?


----------



## PA Painter (Feb 22, 2011)

Wood511 said:


> When you peel off the prior paint...down to what? the 4th coat or the bare metal?


 Down to the 2nd coat...not the bare metal.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Like Wise said...if the 2nd coat is solid...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Pre cat is waterborne. Are you going over oil? Did you scuff sand? If the jambs are gloss to begin with, and you didnt sand for grip...


----------



## PA Painter (Feb 22, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Pre cat is waterborne. Are you going over oil? Did you scuff sand? If the jambs are gloss to begin with, and you didnt sand for grip...


Going over pre cat. Yes the jams are sanded.:thumbup:


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

My local shop, Belcaro Paint & Design, was raving about 'Break Through'. Sounds pretty easy to work with and indestructable!
Has anyone used this system?
He claimed that the Brown Palace, historic hotel in Downtown Denver, painted all of their subway tiles with this stuff. Primed, coated, done.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

PA Painter said:


> Started prepping these jams yesterday and you can peel the paint off with your finger nail. Do i need to sand to bare metal? The finish coat
> thats spec out is SW Pre-Cat. They already have about 4 coats of paint
> on them from the previous contractor.


We do a ton of work for the college here. The same thing has occurred on a lot of their frames. The frames were painted with oil way back in the day. The maintanance people dont like oil so they swich to latex and put it over an oil frame. This is what happens most of the time. We use SW DTM oil on 99 percent of frames unless we go with PPG or DV. It will stick and not scratch off.


----------



## Joepro0000 (Jul 27, 2009)

all you need to do is go over it with a steel wool, and use an oil based primer!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Mod Paint Works said:


> My local shop, Belcaro Paint & Design, was raving about 'Break Through'. Sounds pretty easy to work with and indestructable!
> Has anyone used this system?
> He claimed that the Brown Palace, historic hotel in Downtown Denver, painted all of their subway tiles with this stuff. Primed, coated, done.


 Will have to get JP some, he will tape test it everywhere.


----------



## colbyjohn2005 (Feb 15, 2011)

That break through product is great stuff. Its by PPG. Its really flexible. It'll stick to laminate. Drys super fast. It has quick block technology. You can drive a fork lift on it after 24 to 48 hrs. Its like a water born lacquer.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

colbyjohn2005 said:


> That break through product is great stuff. Its by PPG. Its really flexible. It'll stick to laminate. Drys super fast. It has quick block technology. You can drive a fork lift on it after 24 to 48 hrs. Its like a water born lacquer.


 
What have you used it on? And do you use an HVLP? Or just airless with fine tip? Guess that could depend on the project, too. I'm so interested about this product I just want to try it! Sounds like a pretty hassle-free system for the results it provides. How sweet to just spray right over laminate no worries?!


----------



## PPG Guy (Mar 13, 2011)

I used PPG Breakthrough! on a laminate counter top with GREAT results. Cleaned it down with Dirtex and spray applies with a Graco 395 AA with a 112 tip. 2 quick coats and looks like a lacquer finish! Dried in 20 minutes.


----------



## colbyjohn2005 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mod Paint Works said:


> What have you used it on? And do you use an HVLP? Or just airless with fine tip? Guess that could depend on the project, too. I'm so interested about this product I just want to try it! Sounds like a pretty hassle-free system for the results it provides. How sweet to just spray right over laminate no worries?!


I've only had guys use an airless with a fine finish tip/.10_.12. One guy said he used a .08.but it didn't stay a .08 for long. Im not a fan of using a hvlp to spray acrylic paint. Oils and lacquers. The satin finish looks like a low sheen oil. The gloss is well gloss . Also comes in a 50voc 150voc and 250voc. Safety colors/black and also a clear. But the colors don't come in each level.


----------

